

The Promise to Develop Ethical Software - darxius
https://github.com/maxmackie/Turing-Oath#readme

======
harlanji
I applaud the thought. The "Software Engineering Code of Ethics" from IEEE/ACM
might be worth checking out, if you haven't already:
<http://www.acm.org/about/se-code>

~~~
darxius
Yeah I gave that a read after I wrote up the post. Happy to see that come from
the IEEE/ACM.

